# dog might be trying to.pee on me... help??



## amw5342 (Feb 13, 2013)

My boyfriend has a dog who is 8 months old whom I have been around since he was 6 weeks old. Hes potty-trained and knows he is suppose to go outside. Randomly though, and rarely, he will go inside. And we have noticed it is always near where I am. Whether the bed or like just a bit ago on the coach. He deliberately ran over to where I was on the coach and started peeing. Any ideas why he might randomly be doing this?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't answer why. But I will say my dog has actually peed on me twice. He's tried to pee on me more times than that but I didn't allow it. He has tried to pee on my BF as well but I stopped him both times...

Wish I knew the reason but I do know when he typically does it (usually outside after/during exercise) so I keep a close watch on him and prevent him from going..


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Is he neutered? I think it's got something to do with him trying to "claim" you as his property.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah I'd have to agree with Aliana and say it sounds like a dominance thing and he is probably trying to claim you. It doesn't matter if he is neutered but it does help with dominance in some dogs. I remember my fathers dog would pee on him for years after my younger brother was born since dad was spending so much time with him. He wasn't aggressive with us kids, he was actually really great with us, but he was just jealous he didn't get any alone time with dad any more.


----------

